# Hi from Denmark!



## RRBE Sound (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I am glad to have found this forum! 

My name is Rune, 23 years old, I live in Denmark and at this point I do freelance jobs as a composer.
I have been playing drums since I was three years old and was later introduced to classical music through the French Horn, Trumpet and Cornet.

Here is my website, witch is under reconstruction: www.rrbe.dk
And my soundcloud, for you to hear some of my previous work, if you like.

I have a newly started blog as well, where I write about my own careerer, sample libraries I buy, sample libraries I want to buy and about great composers, who I admire. 


I am looking forward to be part of a great international community!

Thank you for taking the time to read! 


All the best
Rune


----------



## Wibben (Apr 27, 2016)

Hej Rune!

Welcome to the boards


----------



## RRBE Sound (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you Wibben! :D


----------



## valyogennoff (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi, Rune. You've come to the best music commiunity. Welcome!


----------



## bryla (Apr 27, 2016)

Hej Rune og velkommen til  Ses måske på vestkysten!


----------



## RRBE Sound (Apr 29, 2016)

valyogennoff said:


> Hi, Rune. You've come to the best music commiunity. Welcome!


- Thank you !! :D




bryla said:


> Hej Rune og velkommen til  Ses måske på vestkysten!


Hehe, mange tak! Og ja, måske


----------

